# One piece snowsuits...



## mptappan

How do you feel about one piece snowsuits? Like do you think they look cool, stupid, would you wear one? Im thinking about getting one for the upcoming season cause i think it would look cool and you'd never get snow up your back again


----------



## NWBoarder

They were the total hotness in the 70's from the pictures I've seen. Nowadays however, they tend to be geared towards older skiers. Really though, who cares? If it fits you and you're comfortable wearing it, then rock that shit proudly and loudly!


----------



## Justin

you should def buy one... then post some pics  lol it always makes my day when i see a one. i think ppl will make fun of you but who cares, wear it and wear it with pride!!


----------



## mptappan

Hahaha i think im gunna go for that look. Just have to grow a mustache like him... But seriously the airblaster and burton one-pieces are sold out everywhere! :/


----------



## schmitty34

Uhhh, I have a snowsuit and wear it every powder day. It's super comfy and comes in really handy when I do my patented end-over-end powder cartwheel after leaning to far forward on a drop.

I really don’t care what people think of me when I wear it because it works well and I bought it 70% off....so piss off if you don't likey.

However, I find that a lot of people really like it. I get a lot of looks (some likely good and some likely bad) but I get a lot of comments from people that genuinely seem to like it. My favorite example was some Kiwi girl working at Whistler.... “Wow, that full-suite is hectic!!” and then she ran and got her friend and they admired my steez from afar as I sat down with my chili cheese fries. 

I don’t have any pics of me in the suit, but it’s not the 70’s style….it’s this bad boy.....jealous?

Burton Men's Ronin One Piece Urban Camo L - Prices, Reviews, & Product Specs | 806144592


----------



## HoboMaster

It totally makes sense, especially for powder days and really cold days. Not really my thing though.


----------



## Donutz

Problem is that when you say "One Piece" people think of the 70's fashions. <shudder>

The Urban Camo looks fine. BTW Schmitty, you can have the end-over-end, but I've trademarked the 270-to-cab-snow-angel.


----------



## Zak

i'm totally gonna go boarding in a snow ghilly suit now.

i saw one at a yard sale the other day for like $20, lmao.


----------



## Steez

Zak said:


> i'm totally gonna go boarding in a snow ghilly suit now.
> 
> i saw one at a yard sale the other day for like $20, lmao.


loll now that my friend, will get you laid


----------



## photogeeza

I think the New ones from Norrona are bang on, Gore-tex'd to the eyeball (literally) with Gore-tex pro shell stretchy stuff, very vivid block coloring on a minimalistic no nonsense hard core one piece that's built to last and comes with a 28k waterproof rating, massive RET 4 breathability rating and its 100% windproof, as well as other useful features like wrist gaiters, etc etc. Only thing is they aint cheap. £800Gbp and that's with discount

The proof is in the pudding i know, mine is on order, i will report back once i have had chance to use and abuse it!!

lofoten Gore-Tex Pro Shell One-Piece Suit (M/W)


----------



## schmitty34

photogeeza said:


> I think the New ones from Norrona are bang on, Gore-tex'd to the eyeball (literally) with Gore-tex pro shell stretchy stuff, very vivid block coloring on a minimalistic no nonsense hard core one piece that's built to last and comes with a 28k waterproof rating, massive RET 4 breathability rating and its 100% windproof, as well as other useful features like wrist gaiters, etc etc. Only thing is they aint cheap.
> 
> The proof is in the pudding i know, mine is on order, i will report back once i have had chance to used and abuse it!!
> 
> lofoten Gore-Tex Pro Shell One-Piece Suit (M/W)


Holy balls that thing is expensive!!

I'd rock the green one, but would never shell out that kind of dough....I'm too cheap and have a wife that is even cheaper :laugh:


----------



## CheeseForSteeze

That thing has huge self-crop dusting potential, but regardless, I eagerly await your review.


----------



## photogeeza

Has the one piece been Resurrected ? Putting the cost to one side for a minute, who would get one of these bad boys next time they needed new gear ?? It's the Nabbi colorway one for me !!


----------



## schmitty34

photogeeza said:


> Has the one piece been Resurrected ? Putting the cost to one side for a minute, who would get one of these bad boys next time they needed new gear ?? It the Nabbi colorway one for me !!


Like I posted earlier, I wear one for powder days and I see them on the mountain more and more so there may be a mini comeback brewing. 

A big reason I bought mine was becasue I found it 70% off. I'm not sure I would have paid full retail for it (mine would have been about $500).


----------



## photogeeza

schmitty34 said:


> Like I posted earlier, I wear one for powder days and I see them on the mountain more and more so there may be a mini comeback brewing.
> 
> A big reason I bought mine was becasue I found it 70% off. I'm not sure I would have paid full retail for it (mine would have been about $500).


70% off that's more like it, i can only get 20% off my Norrona, thing is they are not even out yet and pretty much all Norrona gear flies off the shelf apparently, what make do you have, do you have any photos ?


----------



## schmitty34

photogeeza said:


> 70% off that more like it, i can only get 20% off this Norrona, thing is they are not even out yet and pretty much all Norrona gear flies off the shelf apparently, what make do you have, do you have any photos ?



I have the Burton Ronin Fullsuit from two years ago. I have the urban camo print which I couldn't find many pictures for, but found the one linked below. 

I think you can still find the same fullsuit in different prints, and likely some newer versions as well. However, I only found this one at 70% off because a local shop closed and they hadn't sold the XLs. It is pretty big on me, even at 6'4'' 200, so I can understand why the XLs weren't sold.

I like it, but it's not perfect. I would love wrist gaitors, better pockets, and a little better waterproofing. Also, it is pretty tough to take a dump when wearing....but the steez is off the charts :cheeky4:

Burton Men's Ronin One Piece - FREE SHIPPING at Altrec.com


----------



## killclimbz

I love it that the fart suit is making a comeback. You have to laughing at yourself cause everyone else is laughing too. Fart suits are so lame they are kewl.


----------



## photogeeza

That Burton Ronin is some seriously chilled ghetto slouch steez, I don't think Burton make one pieces anymore as far as i know, as it goes its one of the few one pieces i do like !!

Its a good job we all like different things otherwise life would be a bit predictable !!


----------



## mptappan

I like the burton one but they are sold out everywhere ive found. I also like the airblaster ones (they have a zipper in the back for taking dumps ) but ive heard the seams break really easily and they are sold out everywhere too. Does anyone know about any other kinds that are reasonably priced (like under $400)?


----------



## photogeeza

*Norrona - one piece*

Word:-

lofoten Gore-Tex Pro Shell One-Piece Suit (M/W)


----------



## schmitty34

Hmmm....all these full suits sold out. Am I going to see more on the mountain? Or did they just not make many since they realized the demand was low?


----------



## HoboMaster

killclimbz said:


> I love it that the fart suit is making a comeback. You have to laughing at yourself cause everyone else is laughing too. Fart suits are so lame they are kewl.


I have to admit, If I did use one it would be like 10-20% of the time. I hate being hot while boarding and that thing would be a dutch-oven.


----------



## killclimbz

HoboMaster said:


> I have to admit, If I did use one it would be like 10-20% of the time. I hate being hot while boarding and that thing would be a dutch-oven.


Yeah, but you're forgetting that you have the sexy pull the top part off and let it hang around your waste look. You can tie off the arms around your waste if you need to tighten up the look. Extra steeze points for sporting the wife beater with that look.


----------



## schmitty34

HoboMaster said:


> I have to admit, If I did use one it would be like 10-20% of the time. I hate being hot while boarding and that thing would be a dutch-oven.


Yep, I can't wear it if the temps are too high. 

I really only tend to wear it on deep powder days. If the temp on the powder day is inching up towards 32ish, I have a hard time deciding to wear it. I've gone boxers and a tee shirt under it before. 

It's nice on cold windy days though. I pull the hood up over my helmet while on the lift and I'm nice and cozey. 

As Killclimbz eludes to, it is a real pain in the ass while at the bar...pulling the top down and tying around the waist is a pretty annoying options....even if it does looks sexy.


----------



## photogeeza

Nah they are not sold out they are just not available yet, if anyone wants one they should contact backcountry and make sure they ask for one on their order!!

So do you guys think that the baggy fitting gore-tex pro shell Norrona one piece with its very high breathability rating and massive ventilation zips will still get hot then ?


----------



## schmitty34

photogeeza said:


> So do you guys think that the baggy fitting gore-tex pro shell Norrona one piece with its very high breathability rating and massive ventilation zips will still get hot then ?


yes, they are hot because they keep your body heat in the whole suit, like a sleeping bag. I think it makes it warmer than the jacket and pants that aren't connected.

Breathability will help, but the heat should still stay in the suit.


----------



## photogeeza

schmitty34 said:


> yes, they are hot because they keep your body heat in the whole suit, like a sleeping bag. I think it makes it warmer than the jacket and pants that aren't connected.
> 
> Breathability will help, but the heat should still stay in the suit.


I don't know, I'm not so sure, there is no insulation at all in the norrona, it's just a shell, how much insulation is in the ronin ?


----------



## schmitty34

photogeeza said:


> I don't know, I'm not so sure, there is no insulation at all in the norrona, it's just a shell, how much insulation is in the ronin ?


No real insulation...just a very thin inner liner.

I get real hot when riding and tend to wear less layers than most guys I ride with so that's part of it. I only wear a thin base layer for any temps above 20. Below 20 I may throw on a sweatshirt.

But the ronin is warmer than my jacket and pants which also don't have any real insulation. 

It's not way hotter though, so I wouldn't be too worried about it.


----------



## photogeeza

Assumption is the mother of all fcukups an all that!! my mistake i thought it was made from pretty heavy material and therefore was probably insulated somewhat as well !! I must go order a chest wig and Gold medallion ready for its grand opening!! :laugh:

I can understand why there isn't much luv for the 70's one piece apart from retro weekends !! but I can't believe there ain't much luv being thrown about for the Norrona, i think its totally dope and what with being designed by the Norwegians i imagine its pretty bullet proof, i could be wrong and it could be a big waste of money, two guys that have last years model said that i wouldn't regret it, i hope its technically all its supposed too be as I luv the look of these things!!

Someone out their must know someone who has one as Backcountry stocked them last year !!


----------



## HoboMaster

photogeeza said:


> Assumption is the mother of all fcukups an all that!! my mistake i thought it was made from pretty heavy material and therefore was probably insulated somewhat as well !! I must go order a chest wig and Gold medallion ready for its grand opening!! :laugh:


----------



## photogeeza

HoboMaster said:


>


Yeah baby, that's what i'm talkin about, I can't wait to go bust some moves !! :laugh:


----------



## schmitty34

photogeeza said:


> but I can't believe there ain't much luv being thrown about for the Norrona, i think its totally dope


I'm sure it's great, but the price is probably the biggest issue. I can't imagine spending more on outerwear than my entire setup...$1k+ would get you a sick setup.


----------



## MistahTaki

photogeeza said:


> I think the New ones from Norrona are bang on, Gore-tex'd to the eyeball (literally) with Gore-tex pro shell stretchy stuff, very vivid block coloring on a minimalistic no nonsense hard core one piece that's built to last and comes with a 28k waterproof rating, massive RET 4 breathability rating and its 100% windproof, as well as other useful features like wrist gaiters, etc etc. Only thing is they aint cheap. £800Gbp and that's with discount
> 
> The proof is in the pudding i know, mine is on order, i will report back once i have had chance to use and abuse it!!
> 
> lofoten Gore-Tex Pro Shell One-Piece Suit (M/W)


that thing doesnt look that bad. a 1 piece would be way more practical than a 2 piece.


----------



## Zak

MistahTaki said:


> that thing doesnt look that bad. a 1 piece would be way more practical than a 2 piece.


i completely agree with you, except... wait, no i don't.


----------



## photogeeza

Zak said:


> i completely agree with you, except... wait, no i don't.


Hilarious


----------



## mptappan

I found a airblaster one in my size that i might buy. But its in the wine color. What do you think about the color?


----------



## photogeeza

Chicks dig purple !!


----------



## HoboMaster

mptappan said:


> I found a airblaster one in my size that i might buy. But its in the wine color. What do you think about the color?


Funny part about that suit is that they make it look like it's actually a two piece. If your gonna wear the suit, gotta go all the way bro.


----------



## mptappan

Ya. I dont think they are trying to make it look like that but theres the zipper that goes almost all the way around for going to the bathroom. Its not as bad as some of the newer Burton ones where the upper part is a different color and overlaps the bottom so you cant tell if its one or two pieces.


----------



## schmitty34

Hmmmm....that one almost looks like it's fitted more like the fullsuits for girls. The view from the back looks like is is gonna hug your ass...sexy? 

Purple is the new pink which was the new black. However, I prefer light urple.


----------



## Jakevendetta

I like the pants and jackets like Snowolf... But if someone gave one of these to me I think I would wear it just so I could look ridiculous


----------



## threej21

the Nomis Mystery Suits arent too bad looking, and are fairly priced for what your getting....dont think id rock one, but just thought id post it up for those that are actually in the market for one


New Mens Nomis Mystery Suit Snowboard One-Piece Large | eBay

New Mens Nomis Mystery Suit Snowboard One-Piece XL | eBay


----------



## Jenzo

photogeeza said:


> Has the one piece been Resurrected ? Putting the cost to one side for a minute, who would get one of these bad boys next time they needed new gear ?? It's the Nabbi colorway one for me !!


They sorta did around 2k9 but companies don't seem to make em as much any more. Does Burton even make a one piece for women anymore? I had this one....









from 2009 but I sold it on fleabay last month cuz I lost a bunch of weight and it was too big.


----------



## BoardWalk

What??? No flap in the back???


----------



## boston

Ha have you seen the Lazy by the makers of the Snuggie -- youtube the video the best part comes at the end -- poop shoot LOL


----------



## Jenzo

BoardWalk said:


> What??? No flap in the back???


My ninjasuit has that :laugh:


----------



## boston

Jenzo said:


> My ninjasuit has that :laugh:


Ha it has front and back unload check it www.youtube.com/watch?v=5S2p7AiNX9g


----------



## Jenzo

boston said:


> Ha it has front and back unload check it FOREVER LAZY COMMERCIAL - YouTube


They only go to XXL, how my gonna roll up to McD in my FL jumper with my 400 pound ass.

I think I'll stick with this.... Sleeping Bags | Sleeping Bag Suits


----------



## BoardWalk

boston said:


> Ha it has front and back unload check it FOREVER LAZY COMMERCIAL - YouTube


The tailgaters were freaking awesome.


----------



## boston

BoardWalk said:


> The tailgaters were freaking awesome.


HAHA no doubt - can't wait to see someone's mom roll up in that


----------



## NickBates

Onesies are definitely making a comeback. I am pretty sure a onesie outerwear will be really warm. I am not sure about mobility though....


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I'm also pretty sure you're a fucktard. Thanks for digging up pointless old threads.


----------



## Ocho

I'm suspecting DCTroll.

Or company affiliate if not.


----------



## Deacon

BurtonAvenger said:


> I'm also pretty sure you're a fucktard. Thanks for digging up pointless old threads.


Mr Barnes has used thread digger to expose himself as the next rupaul of the fashion world.


----------

